# Short Video of JRR Tolkien Smoking His Pipe



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

For Tolkien Fans:


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

Very interesting. I wish I could get to see the rest of the video.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Cool. Is that a pitcher of beer? I like his style...


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

Was he snorking those first few puffs?


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

That was very cool, thanks for sharing.

Best regards, tony


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

wish he was my neighbor and alive so we could be old guys together.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Think it is time to reread "The Hobbit" than the 3 book series again. I will have to order some Grey Havens though...


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Too cool. I love the intention he seems to have when lighting that pipe.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I wish there was a video of Mervyn Peake smoking a pipe.










Peake felt that he wrote for adults, while Tolkien wrote "children's stories". Some truth to that, not that I didn't love *The Lord of the Rings*. (I would estimate the reading level of *The Gormenghast Trilogy* at post-doctoral. :lol: ) Lots of pipe smoking in Gormenghast, too!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Sweet! Thanks for sharing that! I wish I could find the part where he blows a smoke-ship and sails it through a smoke ring ...


----------

